# FREE Shipping on ALL HYSIDEs!



## Hyside Inflatables

For a limited time, HYSIDE is offering FREE Shipping on ALL orders over $75. Yes, that includes ALL boats in our line-up! 

Also, keep an eye out for Deal Days coming up! Each Thursday through April 1, 2013, we'll be showcasing a special deal on Boats and/or Accessories so you can stock up for this summer!!

Next week will be a good one...Stay Tuned!


----------

